
An Early History of Pony - spooneybarger
https://www.ponylang.org/blog/2017/05/an-early-history-of-pony/
======
gocolts23
I've never heard of Pony, there is a whole lot of reading without an example
code. I expected to see examples on "New to Pony", "Learning Pony" tutorial.

~~~
virtualwhys
Tutorial contains a nice overview of language features and usage[1]

[1] [https://tutorial.ponylang.org/](https://tutorial.ponylang.org/)

~~~
ricardobeat
I think what he's saying is it's hard to get to the code. If you open this on
mobile for example, there is a _whole lot_ of scrolling to do before you
eventually realize there is an arrow at the very bottom, which will eventually
lead into a three-line code sample.

------
cpeterso
> Unfortunately, a start-up based on a programming language is a notoriously
> bad idea. I’m not saying it’s impossible - but there isn’t a great track
> record for them

Any examples of successful startups based on a new programming language?
Lightbend (previously Typesafe) worked on Scala, but the language existed
before the company.

~~~
Someone
If you leave out _new_, as the OP did, there's at least one example:
Microsoft.

~~~
digitalzombie
That's funny. Microsoft took the main guy from Pony.

They're really invested in languages like C# and F#.

I guess you gotta be a big established company to afford to maintain
programming language. Google have Go. Ericsson got Erlang.

------
rurban
I like that seeing my name being mentioned

